# popping rod blank



## dodohead

Hi there. What is the best bang for the buck as far as popping blanks is concerned. Looking to spend less than 170 on a blank 7'6 long.

Thanks


----------



## CoastalBent

Check out the OTI Ocean Extreme 7'6" 40-60 or 60-80. They're $120-$130 msrp. If you wanted to go longer, the tuna sniper is a sweet blank too...


----------



## mad marlin

ill suggest you to check the new carbon fiber blanks from either Black Hole ( kil song ) or Spinal Rods popping blanks . You should be Ok with $170 for an awesome CF blank , The OTI are good blanks just a bit to heavy JMO


----------



## ssteel069

Calstar 700H.


----------



## Muddskipper

The Calstar 700H is proven to be the bad boy that can handle the 100lb class fish.

Finding one might be a problem as Calstar is haveing some issue ..... 

You might try reaching out to Don Savage - 832.971.3050


----------



## BretABaker

yes but if youre fishing in the GOM you'll want a rod longer than 7', and the 700H is a great rod but its heavy. for the GOM, I suggest 8' or longer, the distance matters, its not new england where fish will pop up 10 feet from the boat. no problems landing good sized yellowfin on 8.5 foot rods, either.


----------



## ksong

As Bret said, I recommend 8' or 8'6" popping rod to fish in Gulf of Mexico when longer cast has an advantage and yft tuna are mostly in 50 lbs - 120 lbs range.
I have been using 8' Black Hole 'nano' popping rod and caught upto 230 - 240 lbs bluefin and I think the rod would be great in Gulf of Mexico as it cast great and have enough backbone for tuna upto 150 lbs. 8'6" also can be a good choice. 
You'll never see them break while fishing. 


8'6" OTI tuna sniper is proven rods in Gulf of Mexico and Cape Cod. I personally prefer 40 - 60 lbs tuna sniper than 60 - 80 lbs. 

I haven't tested Spinal rods yet, but should be a great rods/blanks as the blanks are designed by a fisherman Travis known as jig42na.

Calstar 700H is not my choice for popping though they are decent jigging rods.


----------



## Cudkilla

The Smith 80P/35 is an awesome 8ft popping rod. I happen to have a brand new blank for sale.


----------



## ksong

Smith 80P/35 is popular popping blank . it weighs 8.8 oz and it is old model of Smith. It it not bad, but nowadays most popping rods/blanks become lighter. 
I have 8' one piece Japanese Cosmotech blank which weighs only 5.7 oz.
7'8" Black Hole blank weighs 7.6 oz and completed 7'6" rod weighs only 12.9 oz though it has heavy-duty backbone even for 200 plus lbs tuna.
My custom 7' Calstar 700XH weighs 21 oz.


----------



## doughboy361

i havent bought me the black hole popping rod blank yet but im gonna go with the black hole popping rod either 7'8 or 8' nano carbon just becuz i use my black hole 350g for jigging and i love it.


----------



## doughboy361

Buy the black hole 8' nano and get Thomas from y.a.r.d custom rod build it for you.


----------



## ksong

Black Hole 'Nano' 8' or 8'6" can be a good choice in GOM.
They are probably one of the strongest rod ever introduced. We tested 8' BH 'nano' rod for 200 plus lb bluefin in Cape Cod. The 'Nano' has a little soft feeling than 'graphite' popping rod.


----------



## Rode Warrior

I built one on a GUSA 100% graphite blank and love it. it was a 7' rod built on the GUSA PURS70XXH. I have not fished with it near enough, but when I have I threw giant tuna hunter poppers that are heavy. I was afraid of the tip being brittle but no problems so far.


----------



## oceantitan

*Seeker Blanks*

Seeker now offers an 8' Hercules blank in the 30-60 range and is light as a feather. There a bit pricey at $151, but their American made and very dependable. They also offer a Super Seeker in 8' a bit stiffer that can be cut down to 7'6". We carry them now at Gulf Coast Distributors here in the Houston area. Contact me if you would like some more info. Were just getting our site together, but can get what you need.:cheers:


----------



## Iyaman

IMHO, the BH 8ft nano blank/rod is ideal for the GOM. You can easily load this rod using lighter lures like shibukis and still able to throw heavier poppers getting good distance. I had intentionally high sticked this rod to test it and it held up pretty well. Besides, customer service is the best and if you are a member of the forum, it's just one PM away.


----------

